# Topics > Fall & Winter RoadTrips >  Newbie.. I need help

## tinaiij

Hello guys,

I am driving to Ontario, CA this weekend leaving Friday after work (around 6PM). I plan to drive for about 4 hours then rest and start driving again early morning (around 3 or 4 am). I want to know if there is a rest stop along the way where I can just rest for a bit? 
Thanks!

----------


## AZBuck

Welcome aboard the RoadTrip America Forums!

Since you haven't told us where you're starting from, nor how long you plan to drive after your short nap, we have no idea where you're looking for a place to sleep. Generally, trying to sleep in a 'Rest Area' is a bad idea. It's illegal in most states and a safety risk everywhere. Besides which it's tough to get any real sleep in a car. But I have done it (many, many years ago when I was young and foolish) and it is legal in California.

AZBuck

----------


## tinaiij

I am coming from Baltimore to Stouffville, ON. I plan to drive for about 4 hours and get some rest. I am not alone on this trip but I am the only driver. I can drive the whole 8.5 deive as I dis it before but it was daytime. This time, since we are leaving in the evening, we plan to rest for a bit.

----------


## AZBuck

As I noted in my initial response, It is illegal in most states to use roadside rest areas for sleeping/camping. This is the case in the only two states where stopping for the night would make sense for you: It's illegal to spend more than two hours at any rest area in Pennsylvania. It's illegal to 'camp overnight' at rest areas in New York state. So clearly we cannot recommend a place for you to break the law.

AZBuck

----------


## DonnaR57

So you are going to Ontario, Canada, not Ontario, California (yes, there is such a place)? Makes a big difference!!!!

Looking at the map, I'd think that the 488 miles would take a bit more than 8-1/2 hours to drive. First off, it's not entirely interstate. Second, you have a border crossing.  If this were me, I would allow at least 10 hours for the drive.  

You're best off either finding a motel for a night's rest, or at least going into a truck stop. They are far safer than a rest area, and I'm not sure if overnights are allowed at rest areas in PA.


Donna

----------


## tinaiij

Yes, Ontario, Canada. Truck stop is fine. I just needed a  rest before driving again(or I can just drive all the way). This is also a "just incase" situation. Thank you.

----------


## tinaiij

Thank you. I didn't know that it was illegal to nap at the rest areas. We did this before(last July '15) in PA and was fine. I will keep this in mind.

----------


## Lifemagician

Before you take a nap at a truck stop, go into reception and tell them your plan.   Many truck stops now have a policy of having what look like abandoned vehicles towed.   Besides, the truck stops which employ extra night security will get them to keep an eye on you.

Safe travels.

Lifey

----------


## tinaiij

Thank you.

----------

